# Autobrite Project 32 Paint Sealing Gloss Enhancer



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

*What is it?*

Autobrite Project 32 Paint Sealing Gloss Enhancer

What does it bring to the table?

A totally easy and very effective paint sealing gloss enhancing spray that adds lustre and clarity to all paint surfaces with just spray and wipe!

Project 32 has been designed to be used on your paint surface to enhance the gloss and shine and leave a slick finish with one simple wipe. It adds gloss and a stunning shine to all surfaces. It can be used with any form of polish, glaze, sealant or wax most leaving a durable coating on the car protecting it from the harshest of elements.

Project 32 will add a durable coating to your paint surface, we estimate a few weeks of durability from one single coat of Project 32 when applied to the car surface.

Project 32 can also be used as a show car detailer & quick detailer for quickness and instant gloss when time is of the essence.

Directions
As you would expect from Autobrite we have designed this product for a easy application. Simply spray onto the surface and wipe, its that simple! Spray and look at the gloss!
*
What am I testing it on?*

Luna Grey SEAT Leon

*What do I think of it?*

I should break this down in to two parts, the look and the ease of use. As always I consider that a spray sealant should be an easy to use, non fussy product - so how does Project 32 stack up?

Well, I applied by spraying directly on to the panel and then wiping over with a short pile MF cloth. This seemed to be the best application method. It was easy to apply with no streaking in average conditions, when the air got a little colder/moist there was slight streaking but in this case I just wiped it over with a clean dry MF cloth and away I went. So overall it offers a level of ease of use that all spray sealants should - I could go over the car in under 10mins, it was so quick I went over it twice in the short time I had to do the car.

In terms of looks, sometimes it is hard to say what a product adds by looking it it. I felt that project 32 really freshened up the finish on the paint. Under the Project 32 is a month old coating of Maxolen Perfect Pearl, and as you can see in the pictures (I hope) after the P32 was applied the car looks well. These were taken on an overcast day but you can still see the crispness and reflections in the paint.



















Pics on a sunnier day after 545 miles!




























*Why should I buy it?*

Personally I like a good spray sealant, often I don't have time for the full works and I like to have that fresh look after a quick clean - this is where something like project 32 comes in to its own. At £10 for 500ml I consider that it offers great value for money. It certainly lived up to the gloss enhancing part of the product name as I felt it offered added gloss when applied after the wash stage. I'd recommend it as a good addition to the range to give that quick glossy finish and add some lustre to the paint. I have suspicions it masks some swirls but can't really confirm on the silver.

For the sake of the length of time it takes to apply if I gives a few weeks durability as stated I am more than pleased with this product - I would have no problems applying it every fortnight as it is easy to use.

Thanks to Mark at AB for supplying this sample.


----------

